
Could the U.K. tech boom survive Brexit? - nailer
http://money.cnn.com/2016/06/21/technology/tech-brexit-london-uk/index.html
======
arcanus
The United States has traditionally had rather poor governance, and that has
not materially impacted our tech sector.

Furthermore, I don't think California is the most business friendly state in
the union, but that has clearly not suppressed it's technological supremacy.

